# Terrier mix grooming



## bsnyder (Apr 2, 2014)

We recently adopted a 1 yr old terrier mix - no idea what breeds are mixed in there. He appears to have some wiry hair. His hair is actually pretty thin escpecially his belly, chest and elbows. We bathed him when we brought him home a week ago and a couple of days later I started to brush him. How do we know if he should be hand stripped or if simply clipping will be okay? He is not a show dog! My groomer is pretty inexperienced so I am not sure she has done much with stripping. Our other dog is a Shih poo and requires simple clipping!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Clipping is fine. If you had a purebred wire-haired terrier and wanted to maintain the traditional look, I'd push strongly for hand stripping, but you have a mix that's a pet. You don't have to get fancy if you don't want to.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

clipping is fine if you aren't going for a specific look.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Our little mix doesn't require any special grooming. I just bathe her and run a wide tooth comb through her coat once a week or less. I am sure it varies dog to dog. She has a wiry coat and doesn't really shed. Her coat has gotten a bit longer and fuller as she has aged but not significantly. I have considered having it clipped to look nicer or give it some sort of shape but I kind of like the scrappy look on her.


----------



## bsnyder (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the input! Think he needs a couple of inches trimmed off, so as soon as he is well acclimated to his new home I will talk to my groomer about a new 'do for him!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My rescued JRT came with a lovely ruff, skirt over his rear legs, puff ball of a tail and practically no hair on his legs and belly. He was quite a sight! I took a comb to the ruff pretty much the day he arrived and most of it came right out. He was a rough coat that needed stripping. Take a comb or brush to your little guy and see what happens. If it comes out easily then get a metal flea comb so you can take off even more fur. You may see that his coat is shortened up enough with this treatment that he doesn't need clipping at all and he will stay nice and scruffy looking like a proper rough and tumble terrier.


----------

